
Firefox Voice: Browse the web with your voice - padraic7a
https://voice.mozilla.org/firefox-voice/?source=commonvoice
======
tanujnotes
I published a minimalistic launcher app[0] recently and I was wondering if I
can add a voice assistant in it to execute simple commands like "call someone"
or "search this". Google assistant is completely off on my phone.

Now this looks amazing. I hope that at some point it will exist outside the
browser. If they had an Android SDK, I'd add it in my app right now.

[0]:
[https://github.com/tanujnotes/Olauncher](https://github.com/tanujnotes/Olauncher)

